# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Freeform : quivalent fonction add_months

## taranaki

Bonjour,
Je dois crer un freeform en powerbuilder et j'ai un problme pour calculer une date fictive  partir d'une date de dpart et d'un nombre de mois.
Je m'explique : dans ce freeform, j'ai un champ contenant une date (zone dDate) (complte par l'utilisateur) ainsi qu'un champ contenant un nombre de mois (zone nMois) (galement complte par l'utilisateur). Toujours dans ce mme freeform, j'ai une zone calcule qui devrait (si j'tais en sql) revenir  add_months(dDate, nMois). 
Pour mon plus grand plaisir, je ne peux pas utiliser la fonction add_months dans le freeform.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion de formule utilisant les fonctions powerbuilder pour simuler la fonction add_months svp ?

Merci
Taranaki

----------


## rs

Bonjour, cre une fonction globale f_addmonth(...) dans laquelle tu codes ce qu'il faut. Ensuite dans un compute de DW tu pourras appeler cette fonction.

----------

